# Polish chicks- finally!



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

I've been looking for polish chicks for several years. I've either missed them when at my local feed store or have been out bid at local livestock auctions. Well I stopped at TSC to pick up some feed and there were 5 polish left! I bought all five. The boyfriend, rolling his eye and without asking, went to grab a bag of chick feed while I got my box of treasures. I lost two which I had figured I would. They were tiny and lethargic and even hand feeding them didn't pull them through. But two weeks later the remaining three are doing well! The biggest one however keeps picking the crown of the middle size chick and she's nearly bald up top. I've never raised such a tiny amount of chicks, I usually have 15+ at a time. Any advice on preventing the picking? The smallest one is unaffected by the picking. I've also never raised chicks this late in the season. Never past July. Is there anything I should keep in mind going into the winter season? I'm located in western pa


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Carefully Blukote peep's head or use anti pick to stop the other's behavior. Next step is drawing blood and that can be a royal pain to stop.

You can try giving them something to focus on, like lettuce or a meal worm here or there. 

Congrats on finally getting what you were searching for. Polish are delightful looking birds.


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Carefully Blukote peep's head or use anti pick to stop the other's behavior. Next step is drawing blood and that can be a royal pain to stop.
> 
> You can try giving them something to focus on, like lettuce or a meal worm here or there.
> 
> Congrats on finally getting what you were searching for. Polish are delightful looking birds.


Thanks! I always have blukote on hand for my horse so I'll try Q tipping some on her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try very hard not to get any in the eyes, it can do permanent damage to the vision.

I had second thoughts about recommending it after I remembered that it is quite caustic if it gets in the eyes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I got thru that with Ickthammol. It's used for horses as well. It smells and tastes awful. It's black and thick like tar.


----------

